# D20 Guide/Reviews Page Volunteers Needed!



## Morrus (Jan 6, 2003)

I just wanted to check to see who was still around.  I know that Furn Darkside disappeared pretty suddenly, but I'm not sure of the status of the others.

So, if you're one of the updaters, could you please post here (and include the letters you're responsible for).  That way I can see if there are any gaps and ask for more volunteers if necessary.

Thanks!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 7, 2003)

Bumpety-bump!


----------



## Blacksway (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm here!

But then I'm new and haven't got any letters


----------



## Krug (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm L to P... I haven't updated for a bit though... the publishers are putting their own stuff in ja?


----------



## Liquide (Jan 7, 2003)

Well if you have any holes I can take care of some if you dun find anyone else to help you out.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 13, 2003)

OK, looks like the updaters have gone their separate ways.  Anyone else care to volunteer to help out?  We have an entire alphabet to divvy up!


----------



## Liquide (Jan 13, 2003)

Well I suppose I can help out on a few if you need me.
No preference on letters though, but I would have liked to have M,N


----------



## tensen (Jan 13, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *OK, looks like the updaters have gone their separate ways.  Anyone else care to volunteer to help out?  We have an entire alphabet to divvy up!  *




Sad thing is.. I'm online often enough..  So I'll volunteer for a section.


----------



## Latency (Jan 13, 2003)

If you still need some volunteers I will help out, Just let me know what I am doing.

Marc


----------



## garyh (Jan 14, 2003)

I can help out.  Lemme know what you need done.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Jan 14, 2003)

I can help out if you need it.  From time to time (over the last 1-2 months) I've added reviews from the main page to the database when I have a chance.

Edit: If there are others to take the letters, let them... I'm a little shorter on free time than I'd like.  (That's why I'm browsing EN World at 1:45 AM -- no time to do it earlier, and I can't just skip it. )


----------



## johnsemlak (Jan 14, 2003)

I can help if I'm able (i.e. the tasks are simple and can be done online and at any time of day).

John


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm not too tech savy, but I'd like to help.

GE


----------



## Skade (Jan 15, 2003)

I'd be interested in helping if I can.  Right now I have plenty of time, and I would love to be of assistance.  Just let me know what needs to be done if you still have a need.

Kane


----------



## Blacksway (Jan 20, 2003)

Just a little bit of info on what is involved in being a D20 moderator.

Mainly its keeping the products up to date. You will be assigned a range of publishers and you should check their web-sites or even email their teams and try and keep the D20 Reviews as up to date as possible.

Also, anyone can now add or edit a product, and these changes need checking out and approving. These show up in a little list bottom left of the menu and you just check them out and approved whatever changes have been made.

Thats about it really.


----------



## tensen (Jan 20, 2003)

Sounds like a simple job that needs constant checking, based on the number of new information coming from each of the publishers.  Since I constantly check to see what a good number of folks are doing, and conversing with them.  I'm quite willing to take on a section of this.


----------

